# Attention B-Real



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey brother, I finally have enough posts to request a sig from you. I just finished picking my team for the premium member fantasy league. I have some pics picked out and I really hope you could make a sweet sig for me. 



Get back to me 




Todd


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah.. Okay. Umm. I guess so.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks...don't sound too excited though lol


Here are the pics.

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/todd2010/GouveiaLambert_UFC80_054.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/todd2010/rampage.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/todd2010/okami.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/todd2010/jmac.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/todd2010/ufc75_5_alexander_vs_sakara_001_lrg.jpg

Sons of Toddums

Thanks again man


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't really like the idea of people picking the pictures. It does help sometimes but usually I end up having to get them. These ones arn't too bad though. You need 'graphics worthy' pictures.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

B-Real said:


> I don't really like the idea of people picking the pictures. It does help sometimes but usually I end up having to get them. These ones arn't too bad though. You need 'graphics worthy' pictures.


Ok well just let me know what I should do next


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

What's the name of your team?


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

B-Real said:


> What's the name of your team?


Sons of Toddums


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

help please!


----------

